# Lactic Acid Bacterial Infection



## bakervinyard (Mar 5, 2017)

I have a 2 year old Chilean Cabernet Franc juice bucket that I believe has a lactic acid bacterial infection.
Some back ground on the process. I picked up 3 Chilean juice buckets almost 2 years ago. I fermented all at the same time, individually. When I went to the LBHS to pick up my Malo-Lactic bacteria they only had 2. I inoculated the Merlot and the Cabernet, they went fine. Life got in the way and I didn't get to do a MLF on the cabernet franc. I got busy with work, my daughter had my first grandchild, we remodeled our kitchen, all the crap from the old kitchen was put into my wine room. Literally I couldn't get to my carboys. 
long story short the Cab and Merlot were fine, a little low on sulfur, but good. The Cabernet on the other had had a funky smell and tasted sour. After trying a few things I narrowed it down to the Lactic Acid infection. Is it feasible to try a MLF now ? Or should I dump it ? Any idea's ? any help is appreciated. Bakervinyard


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 5, 2017)

Are you saying you have added no sulfites for 2 years to this wine?


----------



## bakervinyard (Mar 6, 2017)

I was mistaken. The wine was started last May. I added potassium k-meta in November.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 6, 2017)

If you have sulfited it it will be hard to get MLF going unless you can get the levels way down.


----------



## bakervinyard (Mar 7, 2017)

I think I'll check my numbers, sulfur, ph, acid and if they are in line for MLF i'll warm the carboy and give it a shot. It's make or break time. Thanks


----------



## CryptoStorm (Apr 28, 2017)

If you had a bacterial infection, MLF has likely already happened..

You can test for the existence of malic acid to see..

Call it soured wine.. - the hipsters will eat that **** up.


----------



## AKsarben (May 24, 2017)

MLF will lower the acid by converting malic to lactic. Total SO2 is very important (low to get it going well) Sour indicates acetobacter (vinegar)infection..


----------

